# Broke puller changing belt help!



## Musquash (Jul 24, 2012)

While changing my belt, my puller snapped off right at the threads. It was a cheap eBay one that I used to change my fathers belt (and of course it worked fine)and then it broke off doing mine. I know, learned my lesson... buy a better one. But I don't know what to do now. Would using a 4 arm puller work or would it do more damage than good? Drilling it out seems like a bad idea because there must be another way to pull that off and break it free. If anyone has ever had this happen and has an idea please help. Thanks in advance! Oh and maybe it's worth mentioning that there is a guy in my neighborhood selling a used primary...think I will need it by the time I'm done ?.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Get a hold of VFJ on here or call him he will help you out the rite way. He is also one of our sponsors here.


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

Musquash said:


> While changing my belt, my puller snapped off right at the threads. It was a cheap eBay one that I used to change my fathers belt (and of course it worked fine)and then it broke off doing mine. I know, learned my lesson... buy a better one. But I don't know what to do now. Would using a 4 arm puller work or would it do more damage than good? Drilling it out seems like a bad idea because there must be another way to pull that off and break it free. If anyone has ever had this happen and has an idea please help. Thanks in advance! Oh and maybe it's worth mentioning that there is a guy in my neighborhood selling a used primary...think I will need it by the time I'm done ?.


So the puller broke off inside the primary clutch right? A few weeks ago I did that and when the tool snapped my stomach dropped!!! I thought I made a 2000 dollar mistake and had to get a new engine put in etc... I had a guy in alvin TX fix mine that happens to part out brutes and he gave me a used clutch for 150 and charged 100 labor plus 75additional to cut the clutch off with my broken tool inside the clutch without cutting through my plastic clutch cover and not bending the crankshaft. I didn't wanna pay 175 for labor but he said it took him like 6 hours to get it off. Oh well...but at least it saved my *** for breaking the tool off in there and it was an EPI puller tool. He recommended to me to use a TERYX puller because its the same threads but longer and won't snap off inside the clutch. 

I say buy that primary from the dude in your neighborhood and try to get somebody at a machine shop or something to cut off your old primary clutch. Its nearly impossible to save the clutch thats on there now.

He told me what he was gonna do if they couldn't get that tool out of the crankshaft, was to weld a smaller bolt on the big bolt that holds your clutch on and make that act as a puller. that was their second option. but they got it out. Thank GAWD!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Try to baxk it out with a left handed drill bit. Prolly wnt work but worth a try.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Musquash (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: puller broke off*

Thanks for the suggestions. I pm'd vfj like you guy suggested. Do you think it would be better to try heat on it or cold before giving it a wack with a punch. I would much rather not cut the clutch off but will if I have to. There is a lot of pressure on it. Some posts say put ice packs on it some say pour hot water over it. 

Thanks again


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hot water like a couple of pots and then the punch.


----------



## Musquash (Jul 24, 2012)

Vfjohn wrote me back and just let me know I am screwed ha. After I dump the hot water how hard can I safely hit that with a punch without doing any damage. I tried putting ice on it for a couple hours and then dumping a pot of hot water over it and smashing it with a punch but no luck. Really surprises me because the amount of ft/lbs I had on the puller before it broke is wild.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If the punch trick won't work it must have been over torqued to start with. Most people would be screwed and have to torch the clutch off but...I know one guy that put the belt back on, put the cover on with a few bolts and went out nailing it on pavement so it couldn't spin the tires and it popped loose and the belt kept it from coming all the way off so it didn't hurt the cover. He did have the fork removed though. 

Not recommending it but just saying...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> If the punch trick won't work it must have been over torqued to start with. Most people would be screwed and have to torch the clutch off but...I know one guy that put the belt back on, put the cover on with a few bolts and went out nailing it on pavement so it couldn't spin the tires and it popped loose and the belt kept it from coming all the way off so it didn't hurt the cover. He did have the fork removed though.
> 
> Not recommending it but just saying...


Thats a great idea just keep your right foot on the left side too.


----------



## Musquash (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah I took it for about a 10 min drive. No luck. Took it to a local garage and we put propane torch on it for about 30 min and hit it a bunch and still nothing. Gonna let it cool and try more heat. No idea what else to do. F! With the amount of ft/lbs I have on that it should give. After I do another round of heat I might take it for a long drive to the handle bars and keep my fingers crossed. Thanks for the replys. If anyone else has any ideas in open to them. Was thinking ill prob need to buy another puller so I can tell the guys at the machine shop how big a bit they need to drill it out if I have to go that route.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> Thats a great idea just keep your right foot on the left side too.


The guy said it just popped loose and started spinning on the crank...didn't even slide off. He said the belt kept it from sliding off the crank. Said as soon as he felt it he shut down and pulled the cover. One happy camper. I guess you could try it without the cover..but like you say, keep your parts away from it.


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

Musquash said:


> Yeah I took it for about a 10 min drive. No luck. Took it to a local garage and we put propane torch on it for about 30 min and hit it a bunch and still nothing. Gonna let it cool and try more heat. No idea what else to do. F! With the amount of ft/lbs I have on that it should give. After I do another round of heat I might take it for a long drive to the handle bars and keep my fingers crossed. Thanks for the replys. If anyone else has any ideas in open to them. Was thinking ill prob need to buy another puller so I can tell the guys at the machine shop how big a bit they need to drill it out if I have to go that route.


try welding a piece of a bolt the same size as the puller to the bolt that keeps your clutch in, and use an impact gun! that makes a difference w/a long ratchet

or worst case scenario, get a plasma torch and have it cut off the shaft. 

and buy a teryx puller!!!


----------



## Musquash (Jul 24, 2012)

Update for yas. Finally got the thing off. Have a buddy that used to work in a machine shop and is creative. We took off all of the bolts of the primary basket and removed the outer piece. Then he welded his own slide hammer. He used the hole that was on the shaft of the clutch to drop a bolt through and hold the slide hammer in place. Then we had to heat the chrome part with a torch and smash that slide hammer about 15-20 times and it finally let go. Finally. The clutch only has 2000 miles on it so I am half thinking of seeing if the threads are still good where the puller stuck and reusing it. The aluminum didn't melt or anything on the sheave and it looks fine, hopefully it is useable. Some say after heating the chrome it won't be any good. If it starts throwing belts ill get a new one. Thanks for all the help. If it ever happens to anyone, take off the face of the primary and use the hole in the shaft to attach a homemade slide hammer and apply heat. Only way.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats. Good info!


----------

